# Shots Fired at Mosquito Bass Tournament??



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Can anyone verify this post from another board?

*Yes guys and girls i didnt think i would fish long enough to ever see this happen but today I did
My Partner and i were fishing a pretty larger cove working the wood. another team was going down the other bank doin the same and got into a "trout line". Well the gentleman that own that line happen to see this from shore and procceeded in screaming and threatening to shoot. the guys in the bass boat pulled away and did no damage to the line and told the gentleman he did see it.
At that point the gentleman went to house got a gun and fired a shot into the water rite nexted to the bass boat and then screamed DID YOU SEE THAT.
Police were called and the man was arrested and spending tonite in jail.*

Buick


----------



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

If that's the truth, not cool.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

It was posted by a guy from PA over at the BBC: http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=532469

Buick


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

well that explains the shot i heard fired on the lake yesterday.good thing no one got hurt!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What is going on in this world?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

what end and what side i dont want to get shot at for fishing,i hope that ass stays in jail,


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Markfish, if this is true and the guy was caught that's a mandatory 3 year prison sentence for assault with a deadly weapon with a firearm stipulation. That guy is in deep doo doo if this is true. And depending on where he had his trot line he could be fined for that as well because I think Skeeter has a restriction on where exactly you can set them on the lake.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It happened in Pikie Bay. I know the guy that allegedly did the shooting. I heard one report that it was a pellet gun, and another that claimed it was a shotgun.


----------



## castingincortland (Apr 2, 2008)

I was driving past when these guys were arrested. They were trying to exit the campgrounds via the Bazetta Rd exit. The Bazetta Berreta's had 3 cruisers there along with 2 Trumbull County Deputies cars, 3 Park officers and an ambulance. I am sure homeland security was also on the way lol!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

This whole incident is a real bummer. The guys that allegedly did the shooting are going to be in some major legal trouble over a stupid trot line. Is it really worth going to jail over? Pellet gun or shotgun either way it was a dumb mistake that could have and should have been avoided. I highly doubt the tourny anglers intentionally got into the guys trot line.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya you guys gotta watch them hillbillys from mecca I know a few and they aint nobody to mess with lol..


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

saugeyesam said:


> And depending on where he had his trot line he could be fined for that as well because I think Skeeter has a restriction on where exactly you can set them on the lake.


I'm not sure where Pikie Bay is but here is the trotline designated area:
*Mosquito Lake: north of the causeway and south of a line of buoys designating the wildlife refuge*

Source: http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_setlines.aspx

Jake


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I heard one report that it was a pellet gun, and another that claimed it was a shotgun.


Were it a pellet gun, I don't think multiple people on the lake would have heard it.


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

I didnt even know there were any Trout in Mosquito Lake...lol..but for real..that reminds me of the Classic that Gary Klein got shot any...not the bullet proof PDF!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

people are shot at all the time down on falcon lake... mostly on the mexican side


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

musikman43155 said:


> Were it a pellet gun, I don't think multiple people on the lake would have heard it.



Just relaying what I've heard. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

They still have trot lines on skeeter? Haven't seen one in years,since the north end didn't allow motors or at least that's what us kids were told, as we had to row out to get them. here's the states take:www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_setlines.aspx


----------



## thedave87 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats a sad state of mind right there. I'd have to just shrug it off and go on with my life... not worth going to jail over.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Just relaying what I've heard. Don't shoot the messenger.


I'm not. I'm just bored with the SE OH section and trolling others with anything interesting to read.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

As a CCW holder I carry 24-7. Man am I glad this didnt happen to me!!!!! Could you amagine the crap you would be going through if you thought your life was in danger and shot back!! Whether you were justified or not your life would change forever because of this jerk.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Almost too similar to the guy shooting the parking lot attendant over a handicap spot outside the "Q".


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

snakecharmer said:


> almost too similar to the guy shooting the parking lot attendant over a handicap spot outside the "q".


what??????????


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's trot line and not trout line. It's a long line/rope with multiple hooks and bait, used for catfish. Most often laid on bottom but not always. Alot of people hook them to trees and such to anchor them. Some places it can be no more than 100 hooks but as I've never used one, I'm unsure of spacing and total allowed length and hooks. Might depend on territory, length of river, fish limits and so forth. I happen to have one as it was my father's before he passed and set up for the Missouri River. If in fact, as was stated, it is not permissible south of the Causeway, well...they are in violation as Pikie Bay(I believe)is south west of the Causeway! I'm sure we'll hear more of this!


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Pikie Bay is north of the causeway. I believe i saw some lines out the weekend before while fishing a tournament. Hope they lock this idiot up for as long as possible. Whether it was a shotgun or a pellet gun, hes lucky he didn't shoot at the wrong person. Like an earlier person said, he could have gotten blown away by someone who would have to live with that the rest of their lives. Idiots and guns don't mix.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

My mistake then. Never fished it but always thought it was just below the Causeway. I s'pose that changes everything....or could!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

saugeyesam said:


> what??????????


Believe it was the first playoff game. Guy with his babe pulls into a parking lot near the "Q". Guy argues with the attendant over either price or handicapped spot. Stories differ. Anyhow they get into a fight. Girlfriend breaks it up. Guy goes back to the car, opens the trunk, shots the guy dead and calls 911. He had a CCP and the attendant had a gun too. Not sure if the attendant's gun was in the booth, his car, or on him. 

http://www.woio.com/global/story.asp?s=12307699

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2010/04/cleveland_parking_lot_attendan.html


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

well i'm not sure if the shot i heard was from the incident.it sounded like a 10 or 12 gauge.i was thinking it was someone turkey hunting...but then again i didn't think there was any hunting ground by mosquito.


----------



## damonation (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you have any idea how hard it is to keep a Trotline straight? "...We can skin a buck, we can run a Trotline, cause a country boy can survive..." - Bocephus


----------



## damonation (Feb 27, 2005)

Just kiddin fellas, thats just not right, shooting at fisherman.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey het.....is it who i think it is?

i only know 2 guys that run trot lines up there and if it had orange markers on it i know who that was!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well some of you can joke about it but if this did happen a bullet can skip off water and hit a boat with kids or even the person he was trying to scare.now this brings back a story and its 100 percent true,we were fishing a x-series on mosquito 5yr,ago and was fishing 100ft,off the north side of the bridge;and my partner,got tangled up with this bros,line that was way out from shore,man did he go off,the they had words and the bro,side I'm going to get my gun and shoot your f---king ass,then he starting heaving big rocks at my boat,then i got pissed,and told him you hit this boat or us and your ass is in jail,all this over a dam sinker and hook,


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

smalliediehard said:


> well i'm not sure if the shot i heard was from the incident.it sounded like a 10 or 12 gauge.i was thinking it was someone turkey hunting...but then again i didn't think there was any hunting ground by mosquito.


Mosquito has one of the best deer and turkey refuges in Ohio its north west of the north end and their is one section of it directly behind the lake.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

damonation said:


> Just kiddin fellas, thats just not right, shooting at fisherman.


It's not all that uncommon....particularly during waterfowl season. Members on this site have admitted they've done it in the past, and wouldn't hesitate to do it again in the future. Comes up every Fall. 

10-12 years ago it happened to me. We passed about 75 yards out from a blind. Deks were out, but they're always out. That's a worthless law. Anyway, we're headed to our hole and BOOM!...pellets skip across the water 30 feet in front of the boat. A voice yells, "WHERE IN THE F*** DO YOU THINK YER GOIN!!!". My brother wants to go kick their arse, but I was driving. We ignored it and kept going. About that time (as bad luck would have it) a flight of ducks went down the North shore, and another flight went down the South shore. Every blind on that end opened up even though they were too high to kill. Must have been 25-30 blasts...it was obvious the last 10 were an "exclamation point." I don't hunt waterfowl, and honestly didn't know it was opening morining until later. We left.

Called the park ranger and told him the blind location that shot directly at us. He said he knew who the guy was and had trouble with him in the past. He suggested calling the sheriff...they suggested calling the game warden. Game warden said we shouldn't have been out there, and he wouldn't pursue it because it would just be our word against theirs. That was it.

I don't see this case as being any different, maybe times have changed, but I do know first hand that there are instances where anglers can be fired upon with no repercussions. I've told that story many times, and have yet to talk to a waterfowler who didn't think that we probably deserved the education.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

The worst thing about fishing/hunting is that it far too often puts you in close contact with idiots and trash most of whom are armed 

Steve


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

can someone post a link to a news article or something to prove this? talked to a few people that live around the area and said nothing was in the paper...



surely something like this would make the vidy


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Does any one know if he caught anything on his trout line? 'Cause I might head up there this weekend if their biting.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Poohflinger said:


> Does any one know if he caught anything on his trout line? 'Cause I might head up there this weekend if their biting.


LOL, trout line.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think that guy will be needing his line any time soon - unless he needs it to "hook" items from other cells.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> BOOM!...pellets skip across the water 30 feet in front of the boat. A voice yells, "WHERE IN THE F*** DO YOU THINK YER GOIN!!!". My brother wants to go kick their arse,



I'm with your brother. The first thing I would have done was head towards the guy with the gun that just fired the shot and gone into BillyBadass mode.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

saugeyesam said:


> that's a mandatory 3 year prison sentence for assault with a deadly weapon with a firearm stipulation.


Assault requires bodily harm with intention. Regardless it sits in with the stories you hear every year on every lake of the guy under the bridge getting the gun pulled on him for taking the other guys spot.
As someone who can not have a CCW because i got caught with a joint when I was 18, I open carry. The 45 is on the hip for the world to see, I have to put it away when I get in a vehicle but I can carry it into [email protected]


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i got the full story....but not to spread any more internet crap

it was a bb gun....both guys were in the wrong! the retaliation was worse!

i like het. know the guy!

that is all!


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Assault requires bodily harm with intention. Regardless it sits in with the stories you hear every year on every lake of the guy under the bridge getting the gun pulled on him for taking the other guys spot.
> As someone who can not have a CCW because i got caught with a joint when I was 18, I open carry. The 45 is on the hip for the world to see, I have to put it away when I get in a vehicle but I can carry it into [email protected]


I am all for open carry, & once I get new side-arm I will be sporting it around on my hip as well. The only downside to open carry is that many law enforcement agencies have a policy that is take down & ask questions later regarding open carry. This one case in northeastern,ohio ( forget the city ), this guy was mowing his yard with his gun on his side (open carry), & the police showed up & tackled him to ground & took the gun away from him. Once they determined he was legal to have the gun, they gave it to him & left.

Sure I can see why cops would do this, but how many of us want to be going about our day, not bothering anyone & get "taken down", which can mean all sorts of things, such as being maced, tazed, or just beat down, for using our right to bear arms.


----------



## fullofpep (Sep 24, 2008)

A BB gun will get you killed just as fast, if not faster, than a real gun, if you mess with the wrong person at the wrong time ! How about we all learn to take fishing (and even trotlining :>) for what it is supposed to be, FUN, RELAXING and ENJOYABLE?


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

fullofpep said:


> A BB gun will get you killed just as fast, if not faster, than a real gun, if you mess with the wrong person at the wrong time ! How about we all learn to take fishing (and even trotlining :>) for what it is supposed to be, FUN, RELAXING and ENJOYABLE?


I know BB & pellet guns can be powerful as hell, but I am not sure if I would say that a BB gun can get you killed just as fast, if not faster, than a real gun. Anytime trouble was brewing on my property I grabbed my shotgun, not once thinking that I should of grabbed the BB gun instead. Going for the BB gun would of sent me straight to the morgue.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

I think Fullofpep's point was that pulling a bb gun on someone who is armed is just as likely to get you shot as pulling a real gun. Not that the guy with the BB gun is going to kill someone.

I have searched multiple times on the web for a news story regarding this and have found nothing. I would really like to find some more info about what went on and more importantly, what this guy is being charged with. Hopefully this matter is not just being swept under the rug. This sounds like a terribly dangerous situation and the man with the trot lines needs to be charged with something serious, regardless if it was a BB gun or something else. An example needs to be made to deter other idiots from pulling this same crap so someone doesn't get killed. If the local officials are dropping the ball on this, they should be getting pressure from everyone who fishes that lake, or even fishes in general. I think of all the times that i have had disagreements on the water with people and walked or drove away. If there are no repercussions for SHOOTING at someone, maybe next time it happens i won't walk away.

Lock this a-hole up for as long as possible.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

HeadwatersEd said:


> I think Fullofpep's point was that pulling a bb gun on someone who is armed is just as likely to get you shot as pulling a real gun. Not that the guy with the BB gun is going to kill someone.
> .


lol You know, now you mention it, I think you're right.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree with you though about grabbing the shotgun when trouble is brewing on the property. A shotgun blast in the air is a lot scarier than a bb gun pop.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

bb gun or no bb gun if they guy in the boat had shot him the guy in the boat was justified in my eyes why wait to get shot to fiqure out what caliber you got shot with. at bare minimum the guy that shot in the water should do a year in jail and be ordered by the court to move from the house on mosquito and never move within a mile from a state park or lake again.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

To HeadwatersEd:

Some county sheriffs have a web site with booking info. What county would this be in and does that sheriff have a web site?

Buick


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mikeshookset said:


> bb gun or no bb gun if they guy in the boat had shot him the guy in the boat was justified in my eyes why wait to get shot to fiqure out what caliber you got shot with. at bare minimum the guy that shot in the water should do a year in jail and be ordered by the court to move from the house on mosquito and never move within a mile from a state park or lake again.


Hate to see my tax dollars go for a year of prison for the guy. It would be ney to impossible to even prove he shot a bb gun at the guy. No fresh gunpowder residue. No sound that could be verified by a witness. It would turn out to be a he said / she said IMO.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Good thought Buick. I believe it is Trumbull county, but their website doesn't seem to have booking info.

Does anyone have a link to more info about this incident other than what is posted on forums?


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

The more i think about what Snakecharmer said, the more i agree. Why spend the tax money to imprison someone like this. However, if the incident is documented, if i were the guy who was shot at, i would press civil charges. I know that after being shot at during a tourney, i'm not sure I would be able to enjoy them in the same way (emotional distress), and I'm not sure i would be able to fish with as much concentration (potential earnings). But it sounds like this loser lives in the campground so the most you will probably end up with is a POS camper. I'm not one for frivolous lawsuits, but the man needs to be held accountable for his actions. Every year there are more and more people using the water and these kind of confrontations will become more frequent. If nothing is going to be done about it, i might start shooting bottle rockets at jet skiers when they get too close. 
Actually that sounds like a pretty good idea.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Hate to see my tax dollars go for a year of prison for the guy. It would be ney to impossible to even prove he shot a bb gun at the guy. No fresh gunpowder residue. No sound that could be verified by a witness. It would turn out to be a he said / she said IMO.


they do worse things than that with tax dollars every day. just think it might save that idiots life as when he pulls a gun on the wrong person its gonna get him killed!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mikeshookset said:


> they do worse things than that with tax dollars every day. just think it might save that idiots life as when he pulls a gun on the wrong person its gonna get him killed!!!


Sorry, I believe in the laws of Darwin...Plus look at the savings to our healthcare system with one less person to worry about!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Didn't even know there was trout in Mosquito.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

They should make that guy pick up the trash every day from the causeway for a couple of years.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

it is called a trot line not a trout line, I would not mind seeing them outlawed, very unethical way of harvesting fish.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

People take hunting and fishing very seriously. I know of a few things that I wouldnt dare post that have happened involving friends. I know I can get angry pretty fast. Ive learned that for the most part people arent intentionally trying to harm you or cause you problems but as a safety measure, buy a $15 duck stamp and keep a 12g in the boat during the season.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

I find nothing wrong with a trot line. Not everyone has a boat or all day to fish, it only takes 20mins to check, harvest , and rebait your line. Thats dinner in 20 minutes time. Could you feed your family on 20 mins of pay at work? Im a meat fisherman myself, and hunter. Ill cook barely legal fish right beside trophys and Ill shoot a deer with spots.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If I got angry pretty fast, I dont think I would want to be tempted by a shotgun. Just think about the guy at the "Q" shooting a guy over a parking spot. Is it really worth the chance. I may have missed it but I don't recall any Ohio fisherman getting killed by duck hunters.

My feeling on trot lines - not the most sporting way to catch fish but it's legal and ethical IMO. I view it similar to trapping or netting. Not for me but I can see how someone who needs to feed his family would do it.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Last year some idiots put a trot line at pike bay right where everyone wades it was rediculous, then one day the people who had it were out their and I was fishing right on it because thats EXACTLY where it was.... well they were checking and rebaiting it two old farts and I snagged it and the guy goes whatcha do snag it? I was like ya? And he was like WELL GOOD GOING!!!! im like really dude and my fishing trip was pretty much ruined if they put it up again this year im going to cut it I dont really care!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Apex Predator said:


> I find nothing wrong with a trot line. Not everyone has a boat or all day to fish, it only takes 20mins to check, harvest , and rebait your line. Thats dinner in 20 minutes time. Could you feed your family on 20 mins of pay at work? Im a meat fisherman myself, and hunter. Ill cook barely legal fish right beside trophys and Ill shoot a deer with spots.


I fish more now for an extra meal during the week than I did before I got laid off. I still follow the laws and rules/regulations. But it does help out more than most people would realize. I filled all my deer tags last season and even had deer given to me by my sister who is single and only takes like a quarter of the meat and gives me the rest. As for trot lines I don't have anything against them. When I was a kid a buddy and I use to set one every morning before school and check it as soon as we got off the bus. We use to run bank lines for turtles too but I just don't have the time for that sort of thing anymore. As for the guy supposedly shooting at someone for getting into his line, I think he overreacted and now that it's over hopefully he realized what he had done was uncalled for. It is a public waterway and you have to expect other fisherman/women to use the same areas as you. It's why I could never understand why people get all bent out of shape when guys give out info on fishing spots. I don't see the big deal I don't own the land/water and if someone asks what tactics or baits or locations I'll usually give them the info. I look at it like this just because I may have been hammering legal length eye's or maybe got into a school of white bass or crappies on day doesn't mean those fish will be there the next day. If the food moves the fish move so it's really basically a crap shoot and all we can do is steer each other in the right direction.


----------

